# Does this setup look ok?



## Fender Bender (Jul 31, 2008)

Title says it all 







It will house a female N.chromatus

And yes, I am aware that I have too much dvd's and xbox games


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks good to me. What are the dimensions?


----------



## Fender Bender (Jul 31, 2008)

It's an 11x11x11 inch tank. So I guess that would mean about 7 gallon?

Sorry, this stuff is hard for me, since we don't measure in inches or gallons over here


----------



## Sr. Chencho (Jul 31, 2008)

Very nice setup. I like all that greenery. You might need a water dish. 
Where is "over here"? Just curious.

Fredster
Lean, not as mean
Still US Marine!


----------



## WARPIG (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks great, slice of heaven for a T:clap: 

PIG-


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jul 31, 2008)

never been much of one for extras that get in the way of cleaning. makes for a nice display though, definitely calls for Isopods to help keep everything nice and sanitary. Your tank looks good though.
Rev


----------



## pokiecollector (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks good. Good display.


----------



## Moltar (Jul 31, 2008)

My only concern would be the potential for a fall onto that rock. Other than that it looks ok. My preference is for generally less overhead clearance than that but that's just me.


----------



## aluras (Jul 31, 2008)

looks good, I would put some rocks in that water dish. Cause it looks kinda deep. other than that, looks pretty sweet. how big is your N.chromatus??


----------



## crpy (Jul 31, 2008)

I thought that was a rock, huh. "T"s can handle deeper water dishes though, it shouldn't be a problem.

But I agree with Etown with the hight though.


----------



## Moltar (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, I see now that it's a water dish. The same thing applies tough. If that's not a door in the front i'd build the substrate up a few more incehs. How big is the T, by the way?

N chromatus can live in conditions dry enough that isopods shouldn't really be necessary IMO.


----------



## Fender Bender (Jul 31, 2008)

Thx for the feedback guys, appreciate it!

It is indeed a water dish, but maybe I could replace it by something smaller and less "harmful" for the T though, which is a freshly molted adult female. Size is good? (I thought so, cause I asked some people before :? )

I live in Belgium, by the way


----------



## Arachnosold1er (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks fine by me. Did you make the whole thing yourself or are you just responsible for the inside decor? Which by the way looks great.


----------



## alupihan (Jul 31, 2008)

it looks fine.


----------



## Fender Bender (Jul 31, 2008)

Arachnosold1er said:


> Looks fine by me. Did you make the whole thing yourself or are you just responsible for the inside decor? Which by the way looks great.


I bought the tank (full glass) for about 20 euros (around 17/18 dollars?). Yeah, I know, if I made it myself it would be cheaper, but I'm one lazy guy lol. I also don't mind the extra costs cause I prefer them to kk's (nothing wrong with them though). Bought some fake plants and made a little hole beneath the log which she can re-burrow as she pleases. Nothing special really, just a little effort to try and make it look nice, some eye candy 

Thanks again for the feedback, hope my new girl will like her enclosure


----------



## T-Harry (Jul 31, 2008)

The setup is all OK.
That's a 30cm cube right? Actually that's probably one of the most common sizes of glass encloures in Europe and should suite fine for almost every terrestrial T.
Although I have to say that I prefer the models that have an additional perforated metal plate in the front of the enclosure (just below the lid) to ensure a better ventilation.

The water dish is OK too, I use the exact same model in most of my T enclosures, even for smaller ones. Never heard of a T drowning in a water dish. Would be very astonished if that ever happens since they can not only climb smooth surfaces (like the plastic the dish is made of) but can also swim.


----------



## ErgoProxy (Jul 31, 2008)

T-Harry said:


> The setup is all OK.
> That's a 30cm cube right? Actually that's probably one of the most common sizes of glass encloures in Europe and should suite fine for almost every terrestrial T.
> Although I have to say that I prefer the models that have an additional perforated metal plate in the front of the enclosure (just below the lid) to ensure a better ventilation.
> 
> The water dish is OK too, I use the exact same model in most of my T enclosures, even for smaller ones. Never heard of a T drowning in a water dish. Would be very astonished if that ever happens since they can not only climb smooth surfaces (like the plastic the dish is made of) but can also swim.


I believe the concern would be more for the prey items getting in a deep water dish, drowning and then fouling the water.

I don't do anything as elaborate for my terrestrials, but since I use them in educational presentations it's better that someone can actually see the spider.

The only thing I would say is the more "fake plants" you have the more you will have to check for hidden prey items that may climb into them to avoid the "T"...

But is a really sweet looking enclosure...

And quite the thoughtful owner to provide the "T" with such an extensive selection of DVDs to choose from during those long, Belgian Winter nights!!!  So where is the tiny flatscreen situated


----------



## T-Harry (Jul 31, 2008)

ErgoProxy said:


> I believe the concern would be more for the prey items getting in a deep water dish, drowning and then fouling the water.


Well, I guess that can't be ruled out completely with a flat water dish either. Or are my T's the only ones that seem to find it funny putting food rests into the dish? :wall: So I gotta have to check, clean and refill them regularly anyway.


----------



## Fender Bender (Jul 31, 2008)

ErgoProxy said:


> And quite the thoughtful owner to provide the "T" with such an extensive selection of DVDs to choose from during those long, Belgian Winter nights!!!  So where is the tiny flatscreen situated


I actually laughed out loud when I read this  
And the thought about maintenance and fake plants crossed my mind, but I'll just see how it plays out, I figured I could always take them out. Trial & error, that's how I got through kindergarten  

@T-Harry: indeed, you see these tanks everywhere in western Europe. I absolutely love them. And I also don't think T's would drown in a water dish like this. I've never seen an animal dive into water, thinking: "damn, I'm suffocating here", and doing absolutely nothing to get out. I'm not saying it's impossible, just think it's highly unlikely. I have confidence in my T's own capabilities


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jul 31, 2008)

*.........yea..*



reverendsterlin said:


> never been much of one for extras that get in the way of cleaning. makes for a nice display though, definitely calls for Isopods to help keep everything nice and sanitary. Your tank looks good though.
> Rev


I second this........


----------



## ShellsandScales (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks great. Awsome T choice too! I would have to disagree with being concerned about the T falling on the rock and getting hurt.(possible but unlikely) A big fall could hurt or kill a T, however, I don't thinkg that if it were to fall or stumble in that tank that it would be a dangerous fall and we do have to remember that there aren't a bunch of dead T's in the wild falling off of rocks. They are pretty agile and graceful and a damaging fall would be rare.

P.S. sell all the DVD's and games and get more T's!


----------



## Vanisher (Aug 1, 2008)

It looks very nice, but like someone said, get rid of the rock. /Johan


----------



## desertdweller (Aug 1, 2008)

Fender Bender said:


> I've never seen an animal dive into water, thinking: "damn, I'm suffocating here", and doing absolutely nothing to get out. I'm not saying it's impossible, just think it's highly unlikely. I have confidence in my T's own capabilities


Well said, lol.  I have always thought the same.

Beautiful set-up, nice esthetics.  I'm a live plant person, myself.  I love how my arboreals  bend and web the leaves into hammocks.  The plants don't seem to suffer.  Wish I could do the same with my furniture!


----------

